# Homemade Tools > Basic Homemade Tools and Tips >  Rubber made plastic box re-enforcement.

## mr_modify1

I have used these plastic boxes for 15 years and every year I throw at least one away. I don't think they were designed to take the punishment I give them. They have to take lots of weight and stand up to the cold weather. The problem is too much bending that causes cracking usually on the top rail and at the corners. I want to share the solution with you as it has made a fantastic difference to the situation. Adding the pool noodle just makes them easy to carry.

----------

EnginePaul (Dec 23, 2021),

nova_robotics (Dec 26, 2021),

saguaro (Dec 26, 2021),

werdegast (Dec 26, 2021)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks mr_modify1! We've added your Plastic Box Reinforcement to our Miscellaneous category,
as well as to your builder page: mr_modify1's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Plastic Box Reinforcement
 by mr_modify1

tags:
repair

----------


## saguaro

Thank you sir! I use a lot of these things and just as you point out, they crack at the corners. I wonder if a slightly different version, one that fits the inside of the lip, would preserve the bin and allow the bin's lid to work. Now if only I could borrow your mill (and expertise!) ;-)

----------


## mr_modify1

I thought about that but the struts on the inside make this more difficult. Let us know if you figure out an easy way to do this.

----------

